# 1 of 5



## kjetilovegrimstad (Apr 17, 2014)

Im new and are trying to add the 5 photos, Not sure Im doing it in the right place....
Cant see the advanced button or I might have to make a tread first and then use new post?

What Im looking for is help reading/understanding the data coming from REW.
An Idea for the developer might be to have an analyze function.

With this selecting what type of room you are measuring like:
Living room
AV/ Listening room
Home studio
Project studio
Pro. studio
.....

Then showing the measurement that is out of range for this type of room.

or....

Love
Kjetil

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/forum-help-suggestions/82722-1-5-a.html#ixzz34nAHMf2u


----------



## kjetilovegrimstad (Apr 17, 2014)

What Im looking for is help reading/understanding the data coming from REW.
An Idea for the developer might be to have an analyze function.

With this selecting what type of room you are measuring like:
Living room
AV/ Listening room
Home studio
Project studio
Pro. studio
.....

Then showing the measurement that is out of range for this type of room.

or....

Love
Kjetil


----------



## kjetilovegrimstad (Apr 17, 2014)

*REW data*

Hope someday somebody can Uploading the REW reading file, optimist


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,
Not sure what you're looking for but if it's REW related theirs a sub forum for REW. Most of the EQ wizards hang out there. You'll probably be able to get any and all questions answered if you post your question in that section.


----------

